# Anyone give birth to a full term baby while having BV?



## MamaRosie13 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have had bv constantly since giving birth to my son 18 months ago. Then it went away for about a month and we got pregnant during that time. I am only about 6 weeks and am starting to have BV symptoms again. I haven't found a midwife or doctor yet and im honestly just scared about having a preterm baby. I'm nervous that this will mean I'll test positive for GBS too. I really wanted a home birth this time around and im scared and sad that I might not be able to now. Can anyone give me some positive success stories??


----------



## suazie1 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just posted something about BV in my due date club. I haven't given birth yet, but I ham currently at 37 weeks. I just had by GBS test, which I tested negative for, but have tested postive for BV. Earlier in the pregnancy I tested postive for BV and a yeast infection. My midwife treated with antibiotic the first time, but she suggested I do some natural approach this time. She said that BV can lead to tearing during pushing -haven't heard this before. I think its good to treat early, probably with antibiotics to avoid pre-term labor or any other problems. She prescribed me an antibiotic that was supposed to kill the bad bacteria without interfering with good bacteria - its called Tindamax

Knittin Mama in my due date club said she had chronic BV and she used the following probiotics ( when antibiotics were not effective for her): L. Reuteri, Jarro-dophilus+fos and culturelle - she takes one of each per day and she usually clears up within a week. so I just started taking these yesterday, so hoping it works. Good luck to you!


----------



## dgonz880 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi suazie1, I have also had chronic Bv for years and have tried everythingto get rid of it...though it always comes back. I am about 38 weeks pregnant and my midwife just called the other day to tell me the re-test for BV came back positive again. Earlier in my pregnancy I treated it with 2 probiotic capsules inserted vaginally 2x per day and 2 capsules orally 2x per day. I did this for about a month and was tested and the BV test came back negative, so I quit inserting the capsules vaginally and kept taking just 2 a day to keep the good bacteria built up hoping the BV would not come back,....but it did. Anyways, what you had mentioned about the probiotics that Knittin Mama took; are these three seperate kinds of probiotics? I would like to try this. I found the Jarro-dophilus+fos and the culturelle online but am curious as to where to find the L. Reuteri? If you could help with that I would appreciate it!

Thanks,

Diana

P.S. To Mama Rosie, I gave birth to my twins at 38 weeks and 1 day and found out after they were born that I had BV. I had a home birth and I was unaware that I had BV when they were delivered. They are perfectly normal and healthy, though I would recommend treating the BV anyways, cuz ya never know. My midwife and I decided when I tested positive for Bv earlier in my pregnancy that using a natural method of treating would be better because using the metronidazol to treat BV is safer when you are further along. See the paragraph above for what I did that worked to get rid of the BV and maybe try that. I am far enough along where I think I am going to use the metrogel to get rid of this before I deliver, however, I do want to try what Knittin mama did to see if I can keep the BV at bay after using the metrogel.

Good Luck!


----------



## dgonz880 (Nov 18, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the prescribing doc for the metrogel I have and he feels no need to treat me until after baby is born because the main concern with Bv in pregnancy is premature delivery. So I am thinking to just try the probiotics mentioned by suazie1 and hope it takes care of it. Good Luck!


----------



## suazie1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgonz880*
> 
> I just got off the phone with the prescribing doc for the metrogel I have and he feels no need to treat me until after baby is born because the main concern with Bv in pregnancy is premature delivery. So I am thinking to just try the probiotics mentioned by suazie1 and hope it takes care of it. Good Luck!


Hi dgonz,

You're right, at this late stage of pregnancy when you're already at term, the BV would not afect the baby, but for MamaRosie since she is not far along may need to treat with something naturaly, since I think its not safe to take some antibiotics until second trimester.

My midwife said its GBS that is the concern, not the BV for the baby that is ( except that it may cause me to tear in labor..I hope not)!

The probitotics is three separate ones. The L.Reuteri (this is actually found in breast milk) can be found in Nature's Way Reuteri Primadophilus and also jarrow fem dophilus is also well know to vagnal flora and contain the L.Reuteri as well. Hope it works for you!

Also, I noticed you said that you continued to take the probiotics orally after your negative result and saw a return. It made me wonder what type of probiotic you were taking and if the formulation was one that protected the probiotic from the stomach acids, so it can make it to the intestinal area where its needed. The ones that I mentioned to you supposed to reach your intestinal area without getting broken down in the stomach...just curious.


----------



## dgonz880 (Nov 18, 2007)

The probiotics I was taking are Florajen and Florajen 3. I didn't do alot of research on probiotics and these are what my midwife supplied me with. I am not sure if these are protected from the stomach acids. I am very glad I came across this thread and the info you provided. I hope the probiotics you mentioned will do the trick. Living with BV for so long is very frustrating and I do not like taking the antibiotics over and over. If I am able to keep this at bay with natural methods I would be so happy! Yes you are right about MamaRosie, I would also use natural methods to treat the BV that early in pregnancy vs. using antibiotics. Thanks again for the info on the probiotics! I am going to give them a try!

Diana


----------



## dgonz880 (Nov 18, 2007)

Just curious suazie1, is this the product of L. Reuteri to get..I did a search and recieved mixed results. http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=nature's+way+reuteri+primadophilus&hl=en&prmd=ivns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1600&bih=805&wrapid=tlif130659544792610&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=13963812251321197108&sa=X&ei=nBDhTf2nFIeztwfR9f2QBw&ved=0CGYQ8wIwAQ#

Thanks again!

Diana


----------



## Cymeisha (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, my name is mesha this is my first pregnancy and I have been suffering from bv for the past 3 months. Ive been to the doctor several times but none of the medicine works. They always want to give me a 7 day prescription of metro. I've tried taking baths with a mixture of baking powder, apple cider vinegar && salt. Nothing works I am currently 29 weeks and all I do is cry and feel depressed because of this. Can someone give me advise please.


----------



## sebaldheather0116 (Jan 7, 2015)

Everyone needs to calm down abut having bv while pregnant. Believe me I get being worried because you're pregnant and want to make sure everything with baby is good but as far as I've heard bv doesn't affect the pregnancy. I myself am about 12 weeks pregnant and have bv. I was so worried and crying about it everyday until I went to my doctor not once but twice. Both times she said you need to stop worrying it doesn't affect pregnancy and the only reason I would treat you at all is if it's bothering you. If the itchiness or smell is bothering you then we can treat it. I opted not to treat it cause I don't want to take antibiotics while pregnant. She assured me that she's delivered many babys to women that had bv. Try not to worry so much! Hope this helped!


----------

